# Theft of minis...



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi guys

please see the below screenshot, the manager at my local GW (Harrogate, North Yorkshire, England) has posted this on Facebook, please keep you're eyes peeled if you ever on eBay, these models are from his own private gaming collection:











Sorry if this isn't in the right place guys but please keep an eye out.

thanks!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Damn that sucks. I'm gunna go spraypaint something offensive on my case so people are less inclined to do such a thing.

Hopefully this guy gets his stuff back!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

That is soo low if it has been fleeced, hopefully some dope just packed up the wrong gear, or playing a prank in bad taste


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Yeah I hate the thought that somebody has taken them intentionally and if it's in my local GW it could have happened to me. 

Sam at Harrogate GW is a great bloke and doesn't deserve this!


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

dayammmm...
that sucks.
betrayal of this sort, of this magnitude, could break a man, make him turn...


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

That fuckin sucks man I hope he gets them back :angry:


----------



## Gabriel Chase (Dec 7, 2015)

It's pretty shitty that there are people like that around. It reminds you how careful you need to be, even when you think you're in a fun and safe environment.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The scum get everywhere it would seem.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

That's awful!  I hope they turn up. I see guys at the LGS here and they're pretty liberal with how they leave their armies about, and I am always reassured with humanity that everyone is so respectful of it. However instances like this dash that feeling. Hopefully they turn up. :/


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

maybe this is an answer?
http://www.pettracker.com/


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

The idea of having minis stolen is awful. Not only are they worth a lot of money but all that time that went into painting them... I'd rather lose my car


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

That is awful and they look great and that a lot of time would have been spent painting them. 
I took an extra insurance with my home insurance to cover items out of home - just thinking of my miniatures in a worst case situation. Like @Squire said I'd also rather lose my car.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Update: They've been returned to the store safe and sound


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

That's excellent news.:victory:


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

R_Squared said:


> That's excellent news.:victory:


It really is!

I couldn't imagine losing a force like that!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Gorthol said:


> Update: They've been returned to the store safe and sound


Awesome sauce! :good:


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

Gorthol said:


> It really is!
> 
> I couldn't imagine losing a force like that!


The force, is with them.

:biggrin:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Gorthol said:


> Update: They've been returned to the store safe and sound


Excellent news.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Gorthol said:


> Update: They've been returned to the store safe and sound


And is there a story of the safe return? Guilt got the better of them, innocent mix up, prank gone wrong?


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Kreuger said:


> And is there a story of the safe return? Guilt got the better of them, innocent mix up, prank gone wrong?


Aye, what's the deal? Did they get stolen or no?


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Stolen and then a whole butt-load of guilt brought em back!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Gorthol said:


> Stolen and then a whole butt-load of guilt brought em back!


People like that deserve a good shoeing in public.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Tawa said:


> People like that deserve a good shoeing in public.



Brutal. But agreed. Holy fuck if someone stole my models I'd lose mah shit....


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The creature should have his anus super glued shut for his crime!


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Oldman78 said:


> The creature should have his anus super glued shut for his crime!


Well fuck. The darker side of Heresy Online has been revealed to me...:shok:

But seriously 'it's' probably already full of shit as it is...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Holy fuck if someone stole my models I'd lose mah shit....


One time at a show my main guitar 'accidentally' ended up in another band's van. Shit got real. The reaction to my model collection getting lifted....might not be that different :laugh:

Great to hear it was returned, in any case! k:


----------



## Goochman70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, I'm speechless. How can someone just take a whole army like that and just call it an accident? 
This article really irks the crap out of me because I'm in the process of replacing all of my 40k armies. 
When I say all I mean all; see, I'm a US soldier that got injured in Afghanistan and when I finally got transferred to my final destination ( home state where I was going to live ) the movers lost all a big portion of my move. 
In there was over 30yrs of 40k figures, armies fully painted. Mind you that my love for 40k goes as far as Rogue Trader, I even worked for 2 1/2yrs for GW so you can imagine how many figures were lost. 
I only played imperial forces so I was a very fluffy player, lol. ( yeah gotta laugh so I don't cry ) 
But I think I got to do just about 8 SM armies and 2 IG , plus the super heavies, planes, FW rare pics and 3 Warhounds 
That day is still a very dark day in my life. 
I still believe that someone else saw what it was and took it. 
We took it to the company, but of course, they reported it as stolen toys and I only got a $50.00 check from them. How can you fight against that? 
Plus, I'm going through physical therapy for my injuries and had to go through other surgeries. 
It was a loosing battle. 



Brother G

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

Goochman70 said:


> Wow, I'm speechless. How can someone just take a whole army like that and just call it an accident?
> This article really irks the crap out of me because I'm in the process of replacing all of my 40k armies.
> When I say all I mean all; see, I'm a US soldier that got injured in Afghanistan and when I finally got transferred to my final destination ( home state where I was going to live ) the movers lost all a big portion of my move.
> In there was over 30yrs of 40k figures, armies fully painted. Mind you that my love for 40k goes as far as Rogue Trader, I even worked for 2 1/2yrs for GW so you can imagine how many figures were lost.
> ...


man.
you come back to the country you already lost so much for
only to have your own private world stolen
by some fool
whose job you could probably do twice as well
if only you weren't already burnt out and wounded
working for the same government officials
that won't find this thief and force just restitution.

man...
do you have pictures of those models?
i bet if you posted some photos someone there might see those things.
you might even see a fundraiser.

frontline is good at things like this.
i will paste this story into an email to them and make a suggestion...
hope they can help you get your world back.


----------



## Goochman70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks brother, but I don't think they'll ever show up. I gave up on that dream a long time ago. 
I even got burn here trying to replace some of the items lost, as you can imagine I was one of the victims of the famous or infamous Mandelbaum dude. If you don't know who he is just check out dackadacka forum for his history of misdeeds and you'll see. 
But I'm not quitting the hobby, I'm just starting with 30k, I can play more fluffy inclined armies and with the new "Betrayal at Calth" set I can replace lots of figures in no time.


Brother G

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

Goochman70 said:


> Thanks brother, but I don't think they'll ever show up. I gave up on that dream a long time ago.
> I even got burn here trying to replace some of the items lost, as you can imagine I was one of the victims of the famous or infamous Mandelbaum dude. If you don't know who he is just check out dackadacka forum for his history of misdeeds and you'll see.
> But I'm not quitting the hobby, I'm just starting with 30k, I can play more fluffy inclined armies and with the new "Betrayal at Calth" set I can replace lots of figures in no time.
> 
> ...


I was not aware of that dude,
but I am now.
Man, that sux ballz.
Anyways, I sent an email.
Those guys help to organize events all over the country.
I dunno where you are at (I am in S. Korea),
but maybe they can help out maybe with prize support or something
for a tourney to get you some dough or some product to rebuild with.
Maybe knowing that you are getting into 30k they can help you out directly,
who knows.
Anyways, man, if shipping weren't more than the cost of models,
I would send something myself, even something small...
Just sux, man.
Keep on keepin on tho, Brother G.
Stay on the right side of history, as well as you can given how fuzzy this line is getting.
But one thing for sure,
whoever took this stuff is a total PoS and deserves to pay with the time and effort that you put into your treasured assets.
Frankly, I left the USA for a lot of reasons,
but one is that 60% of the kids in my freshman Intro to Phil classes were Biz Majors,
which on its own is OK,
but then when pressed about what they wanted to do with their lives,
they all said the same thing: make money.
How? Why? To what end? 
Kids looked at me like I was crazy for asking.
Seriously, man,
if I took that stuff I would haunt myself in guilt forever.
I did stupid stuff that ended up wit others losing because I was an idiot
thirty years ago
and I still remember that stuff - to do something similar today would make me sick to my stomach,
and I am not talking anything big here!
Anyways, it is called a conscience,
and I was feeling that the people in the USA were following their leaders
in abandoning theirs,
even to the point where the kids growing up and coming to study
were never shown how to take care of their own.
People are much different here in Asia, in the main,
in S.K. with people leaving their bikes out without locks and old men pissing on sidewalks 
without getting tackled tased and copsecuted.
Men like yourself, well, anyways...
If you are anything like me, 
I got robbed and beaten and at that time I would blame myself,
but now I see it more that the culture of independence and self-sufficiency
has been replaced with financial parasites and stunt porn.
Psychopathic.
Anyways, I hope that someone can pull the good people out of the woodwork to help lift you up man.
sux ballz


----------



## Goochman70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks again for the thought. It really is a pick me up. 

Brother G

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

